

Ask HN: What is going on with Reddit right now? - doppp

There&#x27;s just so much drama going on between the upper management of Reddit, past and present. What exactly is going on? It&#x27;s quite disheartening to see such behavior among professionals.<p>See the threads below:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;TheoryOfReddit&#x2F;comments&#x2F;3d2hv3&#x2F;kn0thing_says_he_was_responsible_for_the_change&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;AskReddit&#x2F;comments&#x2F;3cs78i&#x2F;whats_the_best_long_con_you_ever_pulled&#x2F;cszjqg2?context=3
======
ihuman
It is the post-drama fallout. This post has a good explanation of what has
happend:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/3bxduw/why_wa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/3bxduw/why_was_riama_along_with_a_number_of_other_large/)

Afterwards, The CEO resigned. Here is a message from the new CEO:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3cucye/an_ol...](https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3cucye/an_old_team_at_reddit/)

~~~
rezistik
It's interesting how public some of the comments have been including
executives and previous executives of Reddit commenting on some big changes
and big opinions. Including the once CEO of Reddit /u/Yishan publicly
criticizing and stating he no longer respects /u/Kn0thing.

It'll be interesting to see how Reddit evolves in the coming months, it's been
_the_ social news site since the Digg V4 apocalypse, which is about 5 years.

Digg was at it's height form 2005 to 2010, Reddit took over from 2010-present.
Is a 5 year window the time to Eternal September? Or can Reddit hold onto it's
user base despite the many public problems?

Stay tuned for the next episode of "People Talk About Stuff on the Internet"
to find out!

